# Taking avatar requests



## BlaZeR (Jun 28, 2006)

if you want an ava like this then please post the picture here and what size you want it. Also if you want the glowing of your name or whatever be fast or slow. I'm still experimenting with avatars so if you don't like them i could always remake them for you.

Or just a normal avatar like this

please specifiy border pixel size as well.
also avas that have like half n half sorta thing.

1.Shirou-chan
2.NecroAngel
3.esca3
4.7uan-kun
5.Sektor
6.AnimefanMac
7.NejiTachi
8.Miso
9.DaSheWan
10.aznguy28
11.esca3
12.MasterAka
13.Bulten
14.GangstaKakashi
15.Copy.nin
16.Tj-Sama
17.Arashi Kazama
18.7uan-kun
19.Copy.Nin
20.Pulp Fiction
21.RockLeeForLife
22.Hidan-Kun
23.Samurai11
24.-*sPetSnaZz*-
25.Hidan-Kun
26.Sexy Pervert
27.itachifire
28.Dr.Jre32

taking requests again


----------



## Shirou-chan (Jun 28, 2006)

Text: Rosette Chistopher (Glowing slow)
Image: Link removed
Size: 125x125


----------



## BlaZeR (Jun 28, 2006)

Shirou-chan said:
			
		

> Text: Rosette Chistopher (Glowing slow)
> Image: this
> Size: 125x125


Hope you like XD


----------



## NecroAngel (Jun 28, 2006)

Text: NecroAngel (Glowing Slow)
Stock: this
Size: 125x125


----------



## escamoh (Jun 28, 2006)

Text: escaflowne3 (fast glowing)
image:
size: 125x125


----------



## Shirou-chan (Jun 28, 2006)

Thanks sooo much! *reps*


----------



## BlaZeR (Jun 28, 2006)

NecroAngel said:
			
		

> Text: NecroAngel (Glowing Slow)
> Stock: this
> Size: 125x125






			
				escaflowne3 said:
			
		

> Text: escaflowne3 (fast glowing)
> image:
> size: 125x125


Sory if i double posted,if a mod could merge them 2gether.


----------



## escamoh (Jun 28, 2006)

Thanks very much!


----------



## Tuan (Jun 28, 2006)

i would like a avatar plz..^^

text: 7-K (glow blue or any go good with the ava)
stock:click me! 
size: 125x125 

thanx..


----------



## Jason (Jun 28, 2006)

Hey man,

I got a request for you:
Text: Sektor (Glow slow)
Stock: Click Me
Size: 125x125


----------



## NecroAngel (Jun 28, 2006)

Text: NecroAngel (Red, glowing slow)
Image: 
Size: 125x125


----------



## AnimefanMac (Jun 28, 2006)

Hiya i see that your makeing  avatars can i have one made for me also? plz?

here's the info 


size 125x 125

picutre Link

text ..... My Sweet  Hinata.... i'll leave the color up 2 you


----------



## Neji (Jun 28, 2006)

size:150x150
Color: Light red, soft pinkish....well the color of the hair mainly..
glowing slow


----------



## BlaZeR (Jun 29, 2006)

7uan-kun said:
			
		

> i would like a avatar plz..^^
> 
> text: 7-K (glow blue or any go good with the ava)
> stock:click me!
> ...




*Sektor*

click me! 

*NecroAngel*

click me!


----------



## Tuan (Jun 29, 2006)

thanx alot man!   love it!


----------



## Miso (Jun 29, 2006)

Hey! Nice avatars!

Size: 150 x 150
Text: Miso
Glow: slow (like for 7uan-kun and Sector)
Image: Deviantart


----------



## DaSheWan (Jun 29, 2006)

Hey! Nice avatars!

Size: 125x125
Text: ZaGoN
Imageeviantart


----------



## Tuan (Jun 29, 2006)

another request if you have time..^^

stock:  click me  <--is a lilttle blury and dark..so can you make it alittle brighter? thanx
size:150x150
text: 7uan-kun
glow:<------ like the one you did before, any color you want..

thanx again


----------



## aznguy28 (Jun 29, 2006)

can you make me one too? here is the pic for it 
can the text say: 7th Division *(slow speed flashing of the text please)*
thanks alot in advance


----------



## escamoh (Jun 29, 2006)

I really like your avatars man!

I got one final request.

Stock: 
Text: escaflowne3 (slow glowing and colored green)

Thanks in advance!


----------



## BlaZeR (Jun 29, 2006)

AnimefanMac said:
			
		

> Hiya i see that your makeing  avatars can i have one made for me also? plz?
> 
> here's the info
> 
> ...



Link to banner

*MISO*

Link to banner

*Uchiha*

Link to banner


----------



## Neji (Jun 30, 2006)

thnx alot its great

i'll be sure to use it later on


----------



## AnimefanMac (Jun 30, 2006)

sweet thanks man your great!


----------



## Miso (Jun 30, 2006)

Thanks BlaZeR28! That's a wonderful avatar!


----------



## MasterAka (Jun 30, 2006)

Umm... can i have this pick:
text:masteraka 
colour:green
size 125x125


----------



## BlaZeR (Jun 30, 2006)

DaSheWan said:
			
		

> Hey! Nice avatars!
> 
> Size: 125x125
> Text: ZaGoN
> Image:We see it in episode 300, in Sai's lil' book.



One by one requests are done 

We see it in episode 300, in Sai's lil' book.


----------



## Spike (Jun 30, 2006)

I have a request for two avatars.

Stock: 
Size:150x150 on both.
Text: No text.
Colour: Dark

Please make them 150x150 even though I'm not a senior member yet. I will use them on another forum in the mean time.

Thank you!


----------



## BlaZeR (Jun 30, 2006)

7uan-kun said:
			
		

> another request if you have time..^^
> 
> stock:  click me  <--is a lilttle blury and dark..so can you make it alittle brighter? thanx
> size:150x150
> ...



 click me
It's still 125x125 since you are not a senior member yet and cannot have 150x150 avatars .

*aznguy28*

 click me
I tried to make it similar to the one you have now.
* Escaflowne*


----------



## Tuan (Jun 30, 2006)

o thanx alot...how do you become a senior member?.? anyways thanx again

* 7TH DIVISION SUX!  11TH DIVISION OWN YOU!LOL XD *


----------



## GangstaKakashi (Jun 30, 2006)

can i request an avatar.
stock:
i want GangstaKakashi flashing in the bottom right corner. if possible can u make the name do a disappear effect and reappear thing. If not then that's cool. 125x125 size please. Thanks sooo much!! oh yeah, remove all the other text on the image so it will just have my name on the avatar. Thanks


----------



## az0r (Jun 30, 2006)

Request!

Text : CS_3172(fast glow)

Stock: 

could you make it thats it show some of his body Like my Current avatar and diffrent background  thanx^^


----------



## BlaZeR (Jul 1, 2006)

MasterAka said:
			
		

> Umm... can i have this pick:
> text:masteraka
> colour:green
> size 125x125


I tried the colour green but it didnt match with the background.


----------



## DaSheWan (Jul 1, 2006)

woo thx  BlaZeR28 ! reps !


----------



## BlaZeR (Jul 1, 2006)

bulten said:
			
		

> I have a request for two avatars.
> 
> Stock:
> Size:150x150 on both.
> ...


1.

2.




			
				GangstaKakashi said:
			
		

> can i request an avatar.
> stock:
> i want GangstaKakashi flashing in the bottom right corner. if possible can u make the name do a disappear effect and reappear thing. If not then that's cool. 125x125 size please. Thanks sooo much!! oh yeah, remove all the other text on the image so it will just have my name on the avatar. Thanks



Like this?

Cursed seal


----------



## C?k (Jul 1, 2006)

Hello there, just one avy for:



*Size*, the size for a Senior avatar, which I think is 150x 150 O_o the border same colour and style as my sig and nothing too complicated for the avy.

*Text: *Tatsuki in a greyish text.

If theres a long que, then dw bout doing mine until when your free or have nothing else better to do


----------



## GangstaKakashi (Jul 1, 2006)

YESSS!! Thanks for the avatar, it looks awesome!!*reps*


----------



## BlaZeR (Jul 3, 2006)

Tj-Sama said:
			
		

> Hello there, just one avy for:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Edit>ahhh didnt see the greyish text part :\,do you want me to redo it?


----------



## C?k (Jul 3, 2006)

BlaZeR28 said:
			
		

> Edit>ahhh didnt see the greyish text part :\,do you want me to redo it?


 
Thanks  

No, it's no problem. I'm going to use it once i'm allowed to upload avatars again =/ lol

Rep and credit.


----------



## Arashi Kazama (Jul 3, 2006)

*Stock:*

*Text:* Ryan (on the bottom-right with the disappearing affect)

*Backround:* Is it possible to have it as a lightning yellow backround?

*Size:* 125x125

Thank you.


----------



## Tuan (Jul 4, 2006)

another request ^^

size:125x125
stock:click me
text/glow: "7uan-Kun" can you do a different style  than the one you made for me before?thanx...again


----------



## az0r (Jul 5, 2006)

Request ^^

Stock: 



Could u Please leav everything the same and just add 

#1 Copy Ninja               (Disappering  Affect) In the right bottom corner 

Thanx ^^


----------



## BlaZeR (Jul 6, 2006)

Arashi Kazama said:
			
		

> *Stock:*
> 
> *Text:* Ryan (on the bottom-right with the disappearing affect)
> 
> ...


----------



## Arashi Kazama (Jul 6, 2006)

Thank you very much. ^^ I'll be sure to give credit. And I could've given you rep, but I gave one to you last time so I can't do it again too soon.


----------



## UchihaSasuke1123 (Jul 6, 2006)

Hey, I have a request for you, since your avatars are brilliant. I don't mind the wait, it seems you have quite the que.



Text: Neji
Colour Theme: Anything, mainly blue.

Thanks a bunch.


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Jul 6, 2006)

aznguy28 said:
			
		

> can you make me one too? here is the pic for it
> can the text say: 7th Division *(slow speed flashing of the text please)*
> thanks alot in advance



Make it like his but with this stock instead and put 11th Division


----------



## BlaZeR (Jul 7, 2006)

Pulp Fiction said:
			
		

> Make it like his but with this stock instead and put 11th Division




Like this?


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Jul 7, 2006)

Much Obliged  +Rep


----------



## BlaZeR (Jul 8, 2006)

I thought i would make the text pinkish so it would blend in with the pic,or do you want me to change it back 2 white?
White text:



Taking more reqyuests


----------



## az0r (Jul 8, 2006)

thanx alot!! ^^


----------



## BlaZeR (Jul 8, 2006)

7uan-kun said:
			
		

> just reposting


You mean like this ?


----------



## Tuan (Jul 8, 2006)

yup...thanx again..**creds**


----------



## RockLeeForLife (Jul 9, 2006)

*My Request*

Image: 
Text: RockLeeForLife
Size: 75x75


----------



## Spike (Jul 10, 2006)

Thank you very much!


----------



## BlaZeR (Jul 11, 2006)

RockLeeForLife said:
			
		

> Image:
> Text: RockLeeForLife
> Size: 75x75


I made it 125 for NF but i could resize if u want

rep appreciated


----------



## Diz (Jul 14, 2006)

Hey man mind makin me a Avi

Text:Kankuro
Size:120x120
Stock:

Animation:slow fading

thanks if you do this


----------



## BlaZeR (Jul 15, 2006)

v2


----------



## Diz (Jul 15, 2006)

ooh nice man thanks its awesome


----------



## brian197 (Jul 15, 2006)

Text: Brian (Glowing Fast)
Stock: um.....i cant find one but if you can find a rock lee picture then you can use it.i realy dont care what kind of picture of him.it just matters if i get the avatar
Size: 125x125


----------



## Samurai Man (Jul 15, 2006)

hey i want an avatar

picture:this list of SasuHina fanfics
size:120x120
text: Samurai11 (fast glowing)


----------



## Caile (Jul 15, 2006)

Image: 
Size: 125x125
Text: "Flame Haze" in White , you can make it disappear and reappear if you want.

Thanks Yoo


----------



## Diz (Jul 16, 2006)

^I agree
Hey man mind makin me one more the ones you make are just so awesom

Stock:
Hyperupload
Just his head
Text:Thanos
Animation:Glowing Slow

thanks man if you do this


----------



## Caile (Jul 17, 2006)

No, But I can fix the problem ....

I repost it again -_- Sorry



That should have no flaws


----------



## BlaZeR (Jul 17, 2006)

brian197 said:
			
		

> Text: Brian (Glowing Fast)
> Stock: um.....i cant find one but if you can find a rock lee picture then you can use it.i realy dont care what kind of picture of him.it just matters if i get the avatar
> Size: 125x125


----------



## BlaZeR (Jul 17, 2006)

Samurai11 said:
			
		

> hey i want an avatar
> 
> picture:[Shinsen-Subs]​_Blood+​_37​_[C52C0453].avi
> size:120x120
> text: Samurai11 (fast glowing)


----------



## Samurai Man (Jul 17, 2006)

haha thank u!!!! its awesome--- pos rep!


----------



## BlaZeR (Jul 17, 2006)

-*sPetSnaZz*- said:
			
		

> Oh, Aha.. Just making sure


 Like this?


----------



## Caile (Jul 17, 2006)

Awesome, But could you make .. a heart? on the top left :\ It's awesome


----------



## BlaZeR (Jul 17, 2006)

v1

v2


----------



## Caile (Jul 17, 2006)

I'll take the first one, It's terrific 

*pos -rep-*


----------



## brian197 (Jul 17, 2006)

thanks its awesome!


----------



## Heroin (Jul 17, 2006)

I got one that I like....

on 75x75 and 125x125....

on for NF and Naruto arena.....



text:white to red and want it to say *Uchiha clan*


----------



## DarkFire (Jul 17, 2006)

can i have a avatar?

text:"Itachifire"(medium glowing speed)
size:120x120
Thanks!


----------



## Kero-Chan (Jul 18, 2006)

Thanks in advance!
Version2

Fade in and out text saying Kero or Hatake Kakashi, which ever is more cool .


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Jul 18, 2006)

No picture Black background 

words-  Straight Edge 
                Means
           I'm Better Than
                 You

Size- 150-150


----------



## BlaZeR (Jul 19, 2006)

Hidan-Kun said:
			
		

> ^I agree
> Hey man mind makin me one more the ones you make are just so awesom
> 
> Stock:
> ...



req will be done in order so only repost if  i have skipped you.


----------



## BlaZeR (Jul 19, 2006)

Sexy Pervert said:
			
		

> I got one that I like....
> 
> on 75x75 and 125x125....
> 
> ...





v2


----------



## Diz (Jul 19, 2006)

Thanks man for the thanos avi its awesome


----------



## x_Zen_x (Jul 19, 2006)

Theres 2
But if you cant or dont have enought time to do both to the second link thanks a lot and keep up the amazing work. 

and i want the text to say Zen


----------



## BlaZeR (Jul 20, 2006)

itachifire
your one will be next,although i cannot make it 120x120 because that will reduce the animation + picture quality.


----------



## BlaZeR (Jul 20, 2006)

best i could get without going over the 100kb limit.


----------



## DarkFire (Jul 20, 2006)

TY man and im really impressed wit u and can someone explain wht rep is?If u can then w/e it is i'll try to help!TYTYTYTYTYTYTY


----------



## PainKiller (Jul 21, 2006)

I have a request..^^

Stock: Link removed.  If that doesn't work, just pick any Hollow Ichigo Pic.
Text: Hollow Demon 
Size:120x120

Thanks in advance!


----------



## BlaZeR (Jul 21, 2006)

Dr.Jre


----------



## Constantine (Jul 25, 2006)

Ava  Request  
stock:
size: 125 x 125 or as big as a members avatar can be(im not a senior member) 
text on ava:HUI
text size: pretty big but not too big because i want the picture to show mostly
text font:same as Tj-sama's
(slow Flashes)
flash colorever looks best
Bg color:flames blood red?
Theme:darkness


----------



## $!@de (Jul 26, 2006)

wuts up bro can make me one if you can I'd like
Itachi pic
colors red black
if you can make me a pretty big one
text Slade thanx dude


----------



## Ichiro Miyata (Jul 26, 2006)

do you make animated avys?


----------



## Rika (Jul 27, 2006)

Thank you very much for doing this. I really appreciate it. I think we all do. Thanks 

Could you possibly do two for me? Because I like both pictures and I can?t choose :/ So if you could do them both and I?ll see which one is better. Thank you so much 


Text: Team 7 (Glowing slow) (white) (Bottom Left)
Image:Kaku 9
Size: 125x125

and

Text: Team 7 (Glowing slow) (white) (Bottom Left)
Image: 
Size: 125x125

**The text color doesn?t matter, but I think white will make ?Team 7? stand out more. Thanks a mil ;3


----------



## Heroin (Jul 27, 2006)

can you do this one?



just a 75x75

just want the face on it...

Text:anyway you want it but want it to glow white to pink if can't just pink...

I want it to say *uchiha clan*

thanks!

*will rep*


----------



## Constantine (Jul 27, 2006)

oops your booked hey i understand just take ur time when the rest before me are done the do mine i have all the waiting time in the world


----------



## Vile.47 (Jul 31, 2006)

^^^^^^ This is not the right thread, it's this one: Link removed


----------



## Rika (Aug 1, 2006)

Oh, you aren’t taking requests anymore? 

That's alright, thanks anyway *XD*


----------



## Dr.Jre32 (Aug 1, 2006)

hey thanks for the lee avatar sorry that it took a while to respond


----------



## Ryurin (Aug 1, 2006)

Hey, I hear'd u were making avatars
Can you make this one?

Image: Link removed
Size: 125x125

Thanks in Advance


----------



## BlaZeR (Aug 3, 2006)

Sorry guys but im closing this shop,dont have enough time.
But if u still want to request,feel free to pm me.


----------



## BlaZeR (Sep 4, 2006)

SHOP REOPENED
request away


----------



## AZIZ_FROST (Sep 5, 2006)

can u make an avatar?? and can you make the glowing name "blue and slow" tnx very much


----------



## Tanaka Ichiro (Sep 12, 2006)

Text:Naruto(glow redish orange or red)


----------



## abichan (Jan 7, 2007)

Oh so your making avatars? ive looked at your work, its REALLY GOOD! please make me one *pouty face* pweeeeeessse?!?!

Text:Abichan (glowing slow)(pink fade into black)(upper left corner)
Text size: big enough to read
Image 1:

Image 2:

Size: 125x125, or however large members can be (not senior member yet)

Can you do the two pictures with the one of hinata just smileing, fading into the one with text? If not, then please just use the one with text on it. 
Thank you SOOOOOOOOOOOO MUCH!!! I will *DEFFINITLY* rep you for this!
thank-you-thank-you-thank-youuuuuuuu!!!
*_* Abichan


----------

